# Calendrier Apple ne fonctionne plus



## Laura75 (16 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour, 
Lorsque j’ouvre mon calendrier, je n’ai plus rien d’autre qu’une page grise qui indique « aucune notification »
Je n’ai plus accès à mon planning, mes RDV 
Ce calendrier est synchronisé avec  mon calendrier  professionnel exchange Outlook 

j’ai essayé de réinstaller depuis l’Apple store, mais impossible il m’affiche cette page grise avec le message « aucune notification » 

que faire ? D’autant que je suis novice sur Iphone

merci par avance à la communauté de m’aider 
Laura


----------



## iBaby (16 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour, quel est le modèle de l’iPhone ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2021)

Avez vous tenté de le réinitialiser ?


----------

